# Homelite 20541B string trimmer



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ok, I have a Homelite 20541B string trimmer that will not run after running for a short time.
And then of course I played with it until I have no idea what the base setting for the Hi & low mixture screws are. (Low may be two turns out, but I am not sure.)
I had it running and slowly turned the low screw out until it idled smoothly.
I brought it up to WOT and turned the Hi screw out until it ran smoothly.
When I let it go back to idle it stalled and would not restart.
I noticed at this time that the fuel tank had pressure in it. Is this normal?
I pulled the plug out and it was wet. Pulled it a few times to empty the cylinder, dried the plug and reinstalled it.
Won't start.
Sprayed ether down the carb throat.
Won't even try to fire.
Hook up my dummy plug and ground it. Still has spark...
So being frustrated I go and get my other trimmer...
And find out it has a bad fuel line... lol
Not my day for outdoor power tools.
So, any help with what might be going on with trimmer 1 would be appreciated.. lol


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Check to make sure the cylinder and carb bolts are tight.


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmmmm - similar thing is happening on my trimmer UT20539 / ST155, but I think mine is a coil issue. Let us know what you find. Mine has been tempermental since a friend gave it to me last year. Have rebuilt the carb twice in 2 summers. Sticker says "NO GASOHOL" so I'm guessing the 10% ethanol(?) at the pumps is drying out the diaphram/gaskets. Forgot to purge the carb after emptying the tank last fall.

>Maytag


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

check to see that the spark plug is tight. will it run on choke? if so it is the carb. if not it might be bigger issues. if possible take the muffler off and get a small light to look in the cylinder. if you see scratch marks on the piston you might have a real problem. 

on the gasohol issue, 10% is the absolute max amount from what we are told. and even that will shorten the life of the gaskets in the carb. also always use the 93 octane in 2cycle. we are told they are working on the issue to make the gaskets compatible with new fuels, but i am not holding my breath.


----------



## Djz020 (May 23, 2009)

i agree with deathrite. you might have a carb issue. only thing that boggles my mind is ..why is that spark plug wet? maybe running lean? when it ran, what color was the exhaust?


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

noddaz said:


> Ok, I have a Homelite 20541B string trimmer that will not run after running for a short time.
> And then of course I played with it until I have no idea what the base setting for the Hi & low mixture screws are. (Low may be two turns out, but I am not sure.)
> I had it running and slowly turned the low screw out until it idled smoothly.
> I brought it up to WOT and turned the Hi screw out until it ran smoothly.
> ...


how old is this trimmer ?


----------

